# Small game hunting



## Researcher31726 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know many are scouting for gobb;ers, but some are hunting small game. Just a couple of days left. How has it been for SG: squirrels, rabbits, coons....Anyone bringing anything home from/ or/ to Clay, Calhoun, Randolph, Terrell, Quitman, or Early Counties?
Thanks,
Sue


----------

